# "10 MINUTEN FREERIDE TV ACTION DER ROCKY MOUNTAIN FRORIDER ONLINE"



## Phil Claus (6. Juli 2004)

"10 MINUTEN FREERIDE TV ACTION DER ROCKY MOUNTAIN FRORIDER ONLINE"

10 Minuten heisse Freeride Action mit den Team Rocky Mountain Vittel+energy Froridern Wade Simmons, Thomas Vanderham und Richie Schley von Ihrem Spanien Besuch im Mai 2004 sind nunmehr online verfügbar. Das spanische TV Outdoor Magazin "Temps D'Aventura" widmete den Rocky Mountain Fahrern auf Ihren Rocky Mountain RMX ein 10-minütiges Special.
Click here


----------

